# Need the Cheat Codes of Aveyond



## digitoman (Jun 24, 2008)

I need the cheat codes of the game Aveyond (Amarnath Games).I have searched the net but did not find the cheats. Help me plz.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 24, 2008)

www.amaranthia.com

Check the goodies section for some cheat locations and savefiles. 

you can try using Cheat Engine, from www.cheatengine.org get it and you can use it for editing values ingame. If you're new, just do the tutorial first, and then play with the game. I remember, in aveyond, search for value_in_game*2+1


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

digitoman said:


> I need the cheat codes of the game Aveyond (Amarnath Games).I have searched the net but did not find the cheats. Help me plz.



hey do u have the full version of this game 

i think u have aveyond I : Rhen's quest..... 

i do have the same version but its a 60min trial


----------

